# tanglewood guitars



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

anyone out there own a tanglewood guitar?Used to have one and i loved it but couldnt get over the thin neck.It was an entry level tw28 st usa lh to be exact.I played it at a music store and took it home right away.I'm still regretting selling it but i will pick up a better one one of these days.Whats you're model and what did you think?


heres a link to their website: http://www.tanglewoodguitars.com/


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't own one but I have tried many.

Most of them were ok but I thought the ones that were higher up in their line were a bit expensive for 'what you get'. 

I notice that they like to say "designed by Europe's top luthiers", and "quality checked and set-up right here in North America" and "produced with our factories' meticulous attention to detail" but they don't seem to mention that their factories are in China.

I don't know if you've read any of my posts before but I am dead against buying new guitars from China. Besides, dollar for dollar the Seagull is a better sounding instrument anyway.

I did run into a few Tanglewoods that were nice sounding guitars but I found them inconsistent and many lacked in the low end of the audio spectrum so overall they were a bit jangley. Shop around and get something that was babied/ignored but still in new condition. You'll save big money that way.


----------



## tommycanuck (Feb 28, 2016)

I own a Sundance Pro TW-73 and love the damn thing eh...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have played my buddies model that is about 17 years old. He paid about 500.00 back then here in Ottawa.
It does have a very small thin neck that works for me. Its a great instrument and soundwise is o.k. Its no Martin, Taylor etc.. but does the job nicelly. Getting an older model that is not Chinese etc.. is well worth it.


----------

